# Post a Pic of your bunny with the Hashtag #StayInTogether



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi everybunny! I hope you all are staying safe during this time, to lighten the mood feel free to post a picture of your bun or buns with the hashtag #stayingintogether

now without further a do here’s a picture of Peneloppy


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 30, 2020)

#stayingintogether Penelope is really cute by the way! I love the scrunchie sat on her head! 
Stay safe!


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 30, 2020)

have a funky picture of Musti enjoying hay! #stayingintogether


----------



## Tofik the Bunny (Mar 30, 2020)

#StayinginTogether
Tofik doing his part perfectly


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 30, 2020)

Tofik the Bunny said:


> #StayinginTogether


Oh i love their coat! so pretty!


----------



## Freedom (Mar 30, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Hi everybunny! I hope you all are staying safe during this time, to lighten the mood feel free to post a picture of your bun or buns with the hashtag #stayingintogether
> 
> now without further a do here’s a picture of Peneloppy




Here is Toko. He just turned a year old. Hes part Flemish giant. Part silver fox.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Mar 30, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Hi everybunny! I hope you all are staying safe during this time, to lighten the mood feel free to post a picture of your bun or buns with the hashtag #stayingintogether
> 
> now without further a do here’s a picture of Peneloppy


----------



## nicolekline97 (Mar 30, 2020)

Here is Lucy.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 30, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> #stayingintogether Penelope is really cute by the way! I love the scrunchie sat on her head!
> Stay safe!


Awh! Apollo is adorable I love how comfortable and snuggly he looks! I’m surprise she kept the scrunchie on her head to lol! Love it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 30, 2020)

Freedom said:


> Here is Toko. He just turned a year old. Hes part Flemish giant. Part silver fox.


He’s Handsome! Happy Birthday Toko!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 30, 2020)

I just got some new pictures of Theo! #stayingintogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 30, 2020)

A
She’s so cute! I love the picture of the both of you! Stay safe!Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 30, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> View attachment 46006
> 
> have a funky picture of Musti enjoying hay! #stayingintogether


Yay! Another lop bunny! Your bun is so adorable! Thank you for sharing Caitlyn!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 30, 2020)

Tofik the Bunny said:


> #StayinginTogether
> Tofik doing his part perfectly


Awh! Look at that flop! He’s just there chilling! So adorable thank you Tofik the bun for sharing! Stay safe!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 30, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I just got some new pictures of Theo! #stayingintogether





Mariam+Theo said:


> I just got some new pictures of Theo! #stayingintogether


Theo is like a natural with the camera he’s like mom do you want this Angle or do you want this Angle   I love it so cute! Stay safe and so glad to see Theo doing better!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 30, 2020)

She’s so cute! I love the picture of the both of you! thank you for sharing Nicolekline97! Stay safe!


----------



## Freedom (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I just got some new pictures of Theo! #stayingintogether


Oh my gosh. I love his colors.


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 31, 2020)

Just got a new photo of Musti, now a bit sick, resting and hugging his plushie girlfriend. Love all the bunnies here btw!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 31, 2020)

My 2 new dwarf hotots! 

Your bunnies are all so cute!


----------



## Preitler (Mar 31, 2020)

webcam..


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 31, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Just got a new photo of Musti, now a bit sick, resting and hugging his plushie girlfriend. Love all the bunnies here btw!View attachment 46050


That’s so stinking cute! Ahhh! Look at him hugging his plushie. Peneloppy could use a hug lmao My bun also has a plushie she just kisses it and grooms it thoughWe love your bun bun to! Feel free to keep posting! We are all in this together  plus it does really lighten up the mood seeing cute bun buns!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> My 2 new dwarf hotots! View attachment 46051
> 
> Your bunnies are all so cute!


Awh! They are adorable! Congratulations on your new buns! Feel free to keep posting more pictures of your buns!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

Preitler said:


> webcam..


Thank you for sharing! Cute bun


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

Princess Peneloppy here at your service


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok here It goes!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> Ok here It goes! View attachment 46061
> View attachment 46062


Awh!!! Adorable! So much bunny cuteness!!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 31, 2020)

2 more!


----------



## willow.stanners24 (Mar 31, 2020)

AWWW!!!! loving these adorable pics
#stayingintogether
This is skye my baby rabbit


And Geoffrey





And i also have 3 other rabbits that i can post pics of as well if you guys want me to


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> View attachment 46063
> 
> 2 more!





bunnylove2024 said:


> View attachment 46063
> 
> 2 more!


So adorable!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

willow.stanners24 said:


> AWWW!!!! loving these adorable pics
> #stayingintogether
> This is skye my baby rabbit
> View attachment 46066
> ...


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 1, 2020)

#stayintogether Here is in order: Snoball, Oreo and Spot


----------



## Popcorn and Pancake (Apr 1, 2020)

My Popcorn


----------



## Popcorn and Pancake (Apr 1, 2020)

And Pancake


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 1, 2020)

So cute you all!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 1, 2020)

BunRabit said:


> #stayintogether Here is in order: Snoball, Oreo and Spot
> View attachment 46069
> View attachment 46070
> View attachment 46071


awh! How adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 1, 2020)

Popcorn and Pancake said:


> My Popcorn


So cute! I love the names!!


----------



## willow.stanners24 (Apr 1, 2020)

#stayingintogether 
This is Storm. She is Skye's mum


This is Shadow. He is Storms Brother



This is Eve she is the mother of Storm and Shadow.


----------



## willow.stanners24 (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks. Geoffrey is pure Mini Lop. And his colour is harlequin.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 1, 2020)

willow.stanners24 said:


> #stayingintogether
> This is Storm. She is Skye's mum
> View attachment 46087
> 
> ...


Awh! They are so beautiful!! I love all their colors! I love the color of Harlequins also they’re so unique! If my bun and your bun Kits they would be beautiful! I believe mine is a blue tort because she has bluish light grey, brown and white on her paws


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey Peneloppythebun, thanks for starting this thread! It is a great mood lifter!


----------



## willow.stanners24 (Apr 2, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Awh! They are so beautiful!! I love all their colors! I love the color of Harlequins also they’re so unique! If my bun and your bun Kits they would be beautiful! I believe mine is a blue tort because she has bluish light grey, brown and white on her paws



Sounds adorable


----------



## Twinning0628 (Apr 2, 2020)

#StayInTogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 2, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> Hey Peneloppythebun, thanks for starting this thread! It is a great mood lifter!


Awh of course, I wanted it to lift up everyone’s mood during these tough times by having everyone come together and enjoy bunny pics


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 2, 2020)

Twinning0628 said:


> #StayInTogether
> View attachment 46101
> 
> View attachment 46101


That is so adorable! Awh! I love it so much! They’re absolutely precious and cute! Stay safe Aubrey and Willy  Peneloppy


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 2, 2020)

Tunnel time! #Stayintogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey everybun! Hope you all are staying safe! I was thinking how about post something funny that you see your bunny doing that makes you laugh or smile also feel free to keep posting photos of your bun on here as much as you like let’s all continue to share happiness and come together as bun


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 2, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Tunnel time! #Stayintogether


Cute! I have the same tunnel, but with a green pompom and ties. Theo hates it .


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Cute! I have the same tunnel, but with a green pompom and ties. Theo hates it .


Really?! Twins lol! Peneloppy at first did not go in it until I put her favorite treats in there and it encouraged her to go in there lol she does zoomies in there like crazy


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 2, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Really?! Twins lol! Peneloppy at first did not go in it until I put her favorite treats in there and it encouraged her to go in there lol she does zoomies in there like crazy


Lol! Thanks, I will try that!


----------



## Eve84 (Apr 2, 2020)

Stay in and stay safe!!! Just cross our fingers it will be gone very soon and this worryingly situation will be over 
The brown one: Balou 
The white one: Blumi 
The grey one: Mogli 

take care
Eve


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 2, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> Stay in and stay safe!!! Just cross our fingers it will be gone very soon and this worryingly situation will be over
> The brown one: Balou
> The white one: Blumi
> The grey one: Mogli
> ...


Yes stay safe and stay in! I pray that this ends soon! They’re are all adorable! Where did you get the hay rack from and is two of your rabbits lops? Also thank you for sharing stay safe and take care!


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Picture of my two rabbits and their three babies: cookie , oreo , snowball , mochi and mocha.


----------



## Joanne Armstrong (Apr 3, 2020)

#stayingintogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 3, 2020)

Oreo and cookie <3 said:


> Picture of my two rabbits and their three babies: cookie , oreo , snowball , mochi and mocha.


Awh! Your bun buns are so cute! I love the name mochi! Stay safe!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 3, 2020)

T


Joanne Armstrong said:


> #stayingintogetherView attachment 46150


Awh your bun is so adorable! I love his/her color! Stay safe!


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Awh! Your bun buns are so cute! I love the name mochi! Stay safe!


Thank you so much !  Your bun is adorable , she is so cute with her floppy ears ❤


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 3, 2020)

Oreo and cookie <3 said:


> Thank you so much !  Your bun is adorable , she is so cute with her floppy ears ❤


Thank you so much! All your buns are adorable I love their color and names I like how their name is all my favorite things I love to eat and drink! so cute! Are they lionheads?


----------



## Juste (Apr 3, 2020)

*#StayInTogether 
My Diva




*


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 3, 2020)

Juste said:


> *#StayInTogether
> My Diva
> View attachment 46163
> View attachment 46164
> ...


Oh my goodness! She’s so adorable and cute!!!! She’s such a diva I love it! And her color is so beautiful! I like how’s shes watching Jumanji! Lol Stay safe you two! Thank you for posting feel free to post more of your bun bun! Also welcome to the Forum!


----------



## oreo1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Petunia skateboarding


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 4, 2020)

oreo1 said:


> Petunia skateboarding


Oh my goodness! This made my day!That’s so cute!!! Ahh! Look at her go! I love this picture so so much! That’s so funny and cute you go Petunia!


----------



## Oreo and cookie <3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Thank you so much! All your buns are adorable I love their color and names I like how their name is all my favorite things I love to eat and drink! so cute! Are they lionheads?


Thank you . Yes they are mixed lionheads


----------



## Juste (Apr 5, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Oh my goodness! She’s so adorable and cute!!!! She’s such a diva I love it! And her color is so beautiful! I like how’s shes watching Jumanji! Lol Stay safe you two! Thank you for posting feel free to post more of your bun bun! Also welcome to the Forum!


Thank you! She definitely acts like diva


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 5, 2020)

Juste said:


> Thank you! She definitely acts like diva


So cute! My bun acts also like a diva to and it’s funny Please feel free to post more pictures of her she’s a cutie!!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreo and cookie <3 said:


> Thank you . Yes they are mixed lionheads


You’re welcome! Please feel free to post more pictures of your bun buns!


----------



## Button (Apr 5, 2020)

Juste said:


> *#StayInTogether
> My Diva
> View attachment 46163
> View attachment 46164
> ...


Omg how cute!!!


----------



## Button (Apr 5, 2020)

Twinning0628 said:


> #StayInTogether
> View attachment 46101
> 
> View attachment 46101


Oh for cute!!! Im think im overwhelmed with all the cuteness!!


----------



## Kellsb (Apr 5, 2020)

Teeny, tiny tino.
#stayintogether #hesgotmyheart


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 6, 2020)

Kellsb said:


> Teeny, tiny tino.
> #stayintogether #hesgotmyheart


Awh what a cutie! He looks so comfy look ya that flop!


----------



## AmandaCat (Apr 7, 2020)

Louie is getting extra love now that I’m home all day with nothing to do!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaCat said:


> Louie is getting extra love now that I’m home all day with nothing to do!


Awwwu! He is a cutie!!!! He kind of looks like my bun bun Peneloppy! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 14, 2020)

Jasmine


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 15, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Jasmine View attachment 46583


Cute!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 25, 2020)

Here is my dear bunny.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 25, 2020)

#stayingtogether 
Who knew it would be so hard to get a picture of him staying still? You can find more pictures on my bunny blog: My Backyard Bunny


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 25, 2020)

Cute bun. ❤


----------



## Mehidk (Apr 26, 2020)

#stayingintogether

My goodness I can’t handle the cuteness of this thread!!


----------



## Preitler (Apr 26, 2020)

One older pic, and a new one of their garden house


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 26, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Here is my dear bunny. View attachment 46974


So adorable! Awh!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 26, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> #stayingintogether
> 
> My goodness I can’t handle the cuteness of this thread!!


I know right! So cute Awh! I love your picture together with your bun bun!  stay safe girly!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> #stayingtogether
> Who knew it would be so hard to get a picture of him staying still? You can find more pictures on my bunny blog: My Backyard Bunny


Look at model Theo! So cute! I love how he is twinning with Penny with the ikea cat tunnel!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 26, 2020)

Sweet P, apple of my eye


----------



## Mehidk (Apr 26, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Sweet P, apple of my eye


Is that a hair scrunchie?! I love it! Stay healthy!!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you so much @Peneloppythebun.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 27, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> Is that a hair scrunchie?! I love it! Stay healthy!!


Yeah it’s a hair scrunchie lol thank you stay healthy and safe! It looks like she has a half up half down hairstyle


----------



## Janie Hall (Apr 27, 2020)

This is Azure my 7 week old blue Flemish giant.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 27, 2020)

Janie Hall said:


> This is Azure my 7 week old blue Flemish giant.



He’s so cute! I love his color! Peneloppy is also blue!


----------



## Janie Hall (Apr 27, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> He’s so cute! I love his color! Peneloppy is also blue!


Thank u I love blue too but azure is a girl


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 27, 2020)

She is adorable.


----------



## Mehidk (Apr 27, 2020)

Janie Hall said:


> This is Azure my 7 week old blue Flemish giant.


She is adorable! I also love her name


----------



## Janie Hall (Apr 27, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> She is adorable! I also love her name


Thank u very much


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Apr 28, 2020)

#StayInTogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 28, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> He’s so cute! I love his color! Peneloppy is also blue!





Janie Hall said:


> Thank u I love blue too but azure is a girl


So sorry! She’s beautiful!  I think blue it’s just such a unique beautiful color, like with Peneloppy she has some brown and white on her to


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 28, 2020)

JazzPizzazz said:


> #StayInTogether


Wow! I love your drawing!! You’re an amazing artist! your bunbuns are so adorable!!


----------



## Rayyan (Apr 28, 2020)

I need help my rabbit is not eating anything, and his foot is really swollen What should I do? he can't put weight on his back leg and is limping please help


----------



## Rayyan (Apr 28, 2020)

please help


----------



## Rayyan (Apr 28, 2020)

he is not eating his fravourite treat


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 28, 2020)

@Rayyan You should create a separate post for your problem so more people could help. You need to take him to the vet ASAP since he's not eating.


----------



## Rayyan (Apr 28, 2020)

I cant go bcs nearby vets are closed


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 28, 2020)

Then you need to look further but i'm sure that at least some are open for emergencies!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 28, 2020)

JazzPizzazz said:


> #StayInTogether


Your drawings are so nice! I love them.


----------



## Jas (Apr 28, 2020)

Here are my cute bunnies #StayInTogether. I hope you guys like them. They are cuteness unlimited, very loving and naughty.


----------



## jellybeancooper (Apr 28, 2020)

Freya and Charley who are 5 months old now.


----------



## Cashew (Apr 28, 2020)

Our sweet boy Cashew he loves to work with me from home.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 28, 2020)

Everyone has adorable rabbits.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 28, 2020)

Rayyan said:


> I need help my rabbit is not eating anything, and his foot is really swollen What should I do? he can't put weight on his back leg and is limping please help


You need to post this on a new thread. 

Your rabbit needs to see a vet. If he is not eating he is probably in pain. You can give him some pain medicine: safe analgesics


----------



## Turner's Rabbits (Apr 28, 2020)

#stayingintogether


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 28, 2020)

Cute rabbit.


----------



## Turner's Rabbits (Apr 28, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Cute rabbit.


Thank you!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 28, 2020)

Your welcome.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 28, 2020)

Rayyan said:


> I cant go bcs nearby vets are closed


How long has he not been eating? Your rabbit is in pain that could be why he is not eating. You need to contact a vet that is open a rabbit savvy vet. He could get Stasis for not eating


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 28, 2020)

Cashew said:


> Our sweet boy Cashew he loves to work with me from home. ♥


He’s so cute!!! Look at that flop Awh! reminds me of how Peneloppy does that


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 28, 2020)

Turner's Rabbits said:


> #stayingintogether


So cute!!!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 28, 2020)

jellybeancooper said:


> Freya and Charley who are 5 months old now.
> View attachment 47038


They’re adorable!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 28, 2020)

I found this so funny and cute, she had one of her ears up which I have never seen her do, she was trying to listen to my neighbors fixing in their backyard lol someone’s ease dropping 

Ease dropping on a conversation like:


----------



## Turner's Rabbits (Apr 28, 2020)

Aww that is cute!


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Apr 29, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Wow! I love your drawing!! You’re an amazing artist! your bunbuns are so adorable!!


Thanks so much, that means a lot to me!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Apr 29, 2020)

JazzPizzazz said:


> Thanks so much, that means a lot to me!


You’re welcome! Stay safe and healthy


----------



## Jas (Apr 29, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Hi everybunny! I hope you all are staying safe during this time, to lighten the mood feel free to post a picture of your bun or buns with the hashtag #stayingintogether
> 
> now without further a do here’s a picture of Peneloppy


Very cute bunny.


----------



## Charlotteengland (Apr 29, 2020)

My little bundle of fluff Bonnie  she’s 18 weeks old! #StayHomeTogether


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 29, 2020)

I love her.


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

Cashew said:


> Our sweet boy Cashew he loves to work with me from home. ♥


Cashew is such a cool name! Soooo flipping cute! How young is he?


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

Sleeping sleeping sleeping.
Musti just came from the vet today. They gave him a shot to the knee joint(i think thats how its called) and said that he'd be better in a week.


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Apr 29, 2020)

jellybeancooper said:


> Freya and Charley who are 5 months old now.
> View attachment 47038


Awwww! What breed are they?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Apr 29, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Your drawings are so nice! I love them.


Thank you!


----------



## Jas (Apr 30, 2020)

Charlotteengland said:


> My little bundle of fluff Bonnie  she’s 18 weeks old! #StayHomeTogetherView attachment 47079
> View attachment 47080
> View attachment 47081
> View attachment 47082
> View attachment 47083


She is a cute furry darling.


----------



## jellybeancooper (Apr 30, 2020)

JazzPizzazz said:


> Awwww! What breed are they?


I'm not 100%, but I think they are Havana rabbits. They have silky fur and it seems to be the closest match.


----------



## Catlyn (May 1, 2020)

Got some more pics of my bun. We went to our countryside house so he got to free roam while we were there.
Loooove all those sweet cute bunbuns out here, 


they give me comfort of mind when my bun's still recovering!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 1, 2020)

He's adorable.


----------



## Catlyn (May 1, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> He's adorable.


Awww thanks!
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Joanne Armstrong (May 8, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Awh! Your bun buns are so cute! I love the name mochi! Stay safe!


she a little lady and so spoilt, if I don't cuddle her she stomps lol


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 13, 2020)

Charlotteengland said:


> My little bundle of fluff Bonnie  she’s 18 weeks old! #StayHomeTogetherView attachment 47079
> View attachment 47080
> View attachment 47081
> View attachment 47082
> View attachment 47083


Awh! She’s so cute!!! She’s so precious! Is she a lion head?


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 13, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Got some more pics of my bun. We went to our countryside house so he got to free roam while we were there.
> Loooove all those sweet cute bunbuns out here, View attachment 47208
> View attachment 47209
> View attachment 47210
> they give me comfort of mind when my bun's still recovering!


Adorable! I’m so late on seeing this but I hope he feels better!


----------



## Happy Hollands (May 13, 2020)

Charlotteengland said:


> My little bundle of fluff Bonnie  she’s 18 weeks old! #StayHomeTogetherView attachment 47079
> View attachment 47080
> View attachment 47081
> View attachment 47082
> View attachment 47083


She is so precious!! I ADORE her coloring!! she looks very spolied  do you know what color her coat is, possibly cream or blue tort?!


----------



## Catlyn (May 13, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Adorable! I’m so late on seeing this but I hope he feels better!


Thanks! He still needs a surgery to make a complete recovery (98%sure of that) so dad and i searched around more experienced clinics to see if they will help. One vet told me they didn't handle that and referred us to another place. That doc said that the doc who does such ops is booked in there for all may and will vacate in june but they said that the vet may be free in another clinic. That one didn't pick up the phone but we sent a mail hoping they'll reply soon.


----------



## Charlotteengland (May 13, 2020)

Yeah she’s a l


Peneloppythebun said:


> Awh! She’s so cute!!! She’s so precious! Is she a lion head?



Aww thank you! She knows she’s cute hahaha! yeah DM lionhead!


----------



## Charlotteengland (May 13, 2020)

Jas said:


> She is a cute furry darling.


Aww thank you!!


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino (May 13, 2020)

This is my bun, Cinnabun. She's going to be 2 years in July, this is her!
#StayInTogether


----------



## zkeaton (May 13, 2020)

here is a picture of Missy #StayingInTogether from Olivia! when i find my phone i'll get more aha


----------



## Eve84 (May 13, 2020)

Newest and last addition to the bunny family


----------



## BunBun71 (May 13, 2020)

Me and Bun-uccino said:


> This is my bun, Cinnabun. She's going to be 2 years in July, this is her!
> #StayInTogether


She is so cute.


----------



## CottonAlong (May 13, 2020)

Hello, we are new here! There is Cinnamon, Bambi with the black stripe and Cotton with the brown stripe #stayingintogether


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino (May 13, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> She is so cute.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> Newest and last addition to the bunny family


Awh! She’s so precious and adorable! I’m in love with her color!  Congrats on your new bun baby


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

Me and Bun-uccino said:


> This is my bun, Cinnabun. She's going to be 2 years in July, this is her!
> #StayInTogether


She’s such a cutie! High five! Lop mommy here too


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

zkeaton said:


> here is a picture of Missy #StayingInTogether from Olivia! when i find my phone i'll get more ahaView attachment 47635


What a cutie!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

Charlotteengland said:


> Yeah she’s a l
> 
> 
> Aww thank you! She knows she’s cute hahaha! yeah DM lionhead!❤


You’re welcome! Feel free to post more pictures of your adorable fur baby! We’d love to see more of her


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Thanks! He still needs a surgery to make a complete recovery (98%sure of that) so dad and i searched around more experienced clinics to see if they will help. One vet told me they didn't handle that and referred us to another place. That doc said that the doc who does such ops is booked in there for all may and will vacate in june but they said that the vet may be free in another clinic. That one didn't pick up the phone but we sent a mail hoping they'll reply soon.


I hope they reply soon and that he gets a surgery in so he can have a complete recovery, poor bun bun. Peneloppy and I are wishing you and your bun bun the best!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

CottonAlong said:


> Hello, we are new here! There is Cinnamon, Bambi with the black stripe and Cotton with the brown stripe #stayingintogetherView attachment 47645


welcome to the forum! Your fur babies are so adorable! I love their color! Feel free to post more pictures of your buns as much as you like!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 14, 2020)

CottonAlong said:


> Hello, we are new here! There is Cinnamon, Bambi with the black stripe and Cotton with the brown stripe #stayingintogetherView attachment 47645


Cute buns. ❤


----------



## BunBun71 (May 14, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> Newest and last addition to the bunny family


She/he is adorable. ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Becyboo46 (May 14, 2020)

#stayingintogether this Napoleon and Sophie


----------



## Catlyn (May 14, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> I hope they reply soon and that he gets a surgery in so he can have a complete recovery, poor bun bun. Peneloppy and I are wishing you and your bun bun the best!


They replied this afternoon. The best earliest time they had for us was 6th of june at midnoon. We took that time as we have no other choice if we want bun bun to get healthy.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 14, 2020)

Everyone has cute bunnies.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 14, 2020)

Me and Bun-uccino said:


> Thank you so much!


Your welcome.


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (May 14, 2020)

Love our bunny Lola, she is six months old and very spoilt. She has converted shed which is in the process of having an attached run. At present she has the whole run of the garden when we are out there with her. We are so lucky she loves everyone, loves being cuddles and kisses. We will be adopting her a companion soon hopefully she will be okay with it.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

Becyboo46 said:


> #stayingintogether this Napoleon and Sophie


So cute and adorable!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

sunflowerdbb123 said:


> Love our bunny Lola, she is six months old and very spoilt. She has converted shed which is in the process of having an attached run. At present she has the whole run of the garden when we are out there with her. We are so lucky she loves everyone, loves being cuddles and kisses. We will be adopting her a companion soon hopefully she will be okay with it.


She’s adorable! I love the little ikea doll bed you have for her!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> They replied this afternoon. The best earliest time they had for us was 6th of june at midnoon. We took that time as we have no other choice if we want bun bun to get healthy.


I’m so glad that you are able to get an appointment for your bun bun


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

Thank you to everyone who posted a photo of their cute buns on the forum! I didn’t think it would get so popular! Please feel free to continue to post more pictures of your bun babies or if you’re new welcome to the forum! here you’ll find lots of cute and adorable pictures of everyone’s bun buns you can post a photo of your bun here as often as you like!  -Peneloppy


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (May 14, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> She’s adorable! I love the little ikea doll bed you have for her!


Thank you, I put a nice little cover on it but she prefers it bare. She has a few different beds but chooses to sleep In her cardboard box lol.


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (May 14, 2020)

Becyboo46 said:


> #stayingintogether this Napoleon and Sophie


Adorable


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 14, 2020)

sunflowerdbb123 said:


> Thank you, I put a nice little cover on it but she prefers it bare. She has a few different beds but chooses to sleep In her cardboard box lol.


She’s probably like hmm I rather just sleep in my cardboard box lol!


----------



## Nemosher (May 15, 2020)

#Stayingintogether


----------



## Ashbun (May 15, 2020)

#StayIntogether
This is Cinamon  Posing for the camera!


----------



## ichabodny (May 15, 2020)

Photos of our new baby bunny Gomez Adams Graziani (named only in full for my oldest daughter's first response of 'Oh, Selina Gomez'. NOOOOOOO!! Never would have thought lol). Here he is with my youngest, Medb (and the only one still at home to really enjoy Gomez).

We brought him home last week; he's four months old. I talked to three breeders before I was sure they would be careful, wearing a mask with gloves and able to pre-pay before pickup. Just because it was important to us and she understood. 

She gave us an amazing baby and a little love. He is free roam with a 72X28 c&c cage and large pen besides.


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (May 15, 2020)

Lola so relaxed in the garden.


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (May 15, 2020)

Ashbun said:


> #StayIntogether
> This is Cinamon  Posing for the camera!
> 
> View attachment 47673
> ...


So beautiful x


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 15, 2020)

Nemosher said:


> #Stayingintogether


Awh how adorable!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 15, 2020)

Ashbun said:


> #StayIntogether
> This is Cinamon  Posing for the camera!
> 
> View attachment 47673
> ...


Awh! That is so adorable look at that beautiful smile, so glamorous! I love it!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 15, 2020)

ichabodny said:


> Photos of our new baby bunny Gomez Adams Graziani (named only in full for my oldest daughter's first response of 'Oh, Selina Gomez'. NOOOOOOO!! Never would have thought lol). Here he is with my youngest, Medb (and the only one still at home to really enjoy Gomez).
> 
> We brought him home last week; he's four months old. I talked to three breeders before I was sure they would be careful, wearing a mask with gloves and able to pre-pay before pickup. Just because it was important to us and she understood.
> 
> ...


Awh! Adorable! Congratulations on your new bun bun I hope you and your family stay safe and healthy thank you for sharing the cuteness!


----------



## elentari (May 16, 2020)

here's Mab looking out the window and enjoying sunlight. #stayintogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 16, 2020)

elentari said:


> here's Mab looking out the window and enjoying sunlight. #stayintogether
> View attachment 47692


That’s so adorable!


----------



## Catlyn (May 17, 2020)

elentari said:


> here's Mab looking out the window and enjoying sunlight. #stayintogether
> View attachment 47692


Mab's eye looks so big and round! Wonder what your bun found outside?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (May 17, 2020)

zkeaton said:


> here is a picture of Missy #StayingInTogether from Olivia! when i find my phone i'll get more ahaView attachment 47635


Awww! Missy is soo cute!


----------



## elentari (May 17, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Mab's eye looks so big and round! Wonder what your bun found outside?


probably birds.


----------



## Mac189 (May 21, 2020)

The furballs and I got to spend the day in the yard yesterday before the rain came! #stayingintogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (May 21, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> The furballs and I got to spend the day in the yard yesterday before the rain came! #stayingintogether


That’s so cute and adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Jun 1, 2020)

I got better bunny pictures!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 1, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Hi everybunny! I hope you all are staying safe during this time, to lighten the mood feel free to post a picture of your bun or buns with the hashtag #stayingintogether
> 
> now without further a do here’s a picture of Peneloppy


Cuteness


----------



## EllieBelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Hi everybunny! I hope you all are staying safe during this time, to lighten the mood feel free to post a picture of your bun or buns with the hashtag #stayingintogether
> 
> now without further a do here’s a picture of Peneloppy



Such a good idea. Thank you for sharing positive vibes! They're so important right now!!!
Here is little Remi. I just picked him up on Friday and he has had a very busy weekend! I live in Rochester and over the weekend we had a lot of rioters looting stores, and threatening to come into suburban areas etc. It was terrifying! I packed up and left my home because I was afraid. But I think we made it through the worst. Here are a few pics of Remi from this weekend. Poor little guy has no idea what's going on in the city I brought him home to. I will say; he is one happy bun!!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Jun 2, 2020)

EllieBelle said:


> Such a good idea. Thank you for sharing positive vibes! They're so important right now!!!
> Here is little Remi. I just picked him up on Friday and he has had a very busy weekend! I live in Rochester and over the weekend we had a lot of rioters looting stores, and threatening to come into suburban areas etc. It was terrifying! I packed up and left my home because I was afraid. But I think we made it through the worst. Here are a few pics of Remi from this weekend. Poor little guy has no idea what's going on in the city I brought him home to. I will say; he is one happy bun!!


I’m so glad you and Remi are safe! He is absolutely adorable! It’s so crazy out there with the riot going on and people looting and burning houses and restaurants. It’s okay to protest peacefully but it’s not okay to ruin your city. It’s just terrible to watch what’s going on with the world now. Anyways! Congratulations on your new bun bun!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Jun 2, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> I got better bunny pictures!


Awh! That’s adorable!


----------



## EllieBelle (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you things have died down thank God but I whole heartedly agree. Stay safe every bun ♡


----------



## Cottontail1978 (Jun 3, 2020)

#stayingintogether


----------



## Cottontail1978 (Jun 3, 2020)

this is my baby Ruby she just had her first litter of kits june 1 in the pm


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 6, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> I got better bunny pictures!


Aw the upper left one reminds me so much of my lop! Too bad we had to let him pass on...


----------



## Belles7738 (Jun 6, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Hi everybunny! I hope you all are staying safe during this time, to lighten the mood feel free to post a picture of your bun or buns with the hashtag #stayingintogether
> 
> now without further a do here’s a picture of Peneloppy


So Fluffy!!!


----------



## Buddy65 (Jun 7, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted a photo of their cute buns on the forum! I didn’t think it would get so popular! Please feel free to continue to post more pictures of your bun babies or if you’re new welcome to the forum! here you’ll find lots of cute and adorable pictures of everyone’s bun buns you can post a photo of your bun here as often as you like!  -Peneloppy


This is BUDDY! He is a 3 month Flemish.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 7, 2020)

#StayingInTogether


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Jun 11, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Aw the upper left one reminds me so much of my lop! Too bad we had to let him pass on...


I’m sorry to hear about that ): my condolences he is in a better place and he doesn’t have to suffer anymore you were a great bunny Mom to him


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Catlyn (Jun 11, 2020)

Showing off some pictures of Storm, the almost-4 month old frenchie.
He's very slowly trying to warm up...


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 11, 2020)

Storm was bunny 500-ing on our lawn when our "neighbour" that shares the land borders came riding on a bike with his sheperd dog. The dog tried to advance to our lawn to have a closer look to which both dad and i immediately reacted, telling the dog to "not come on our land" and "leave our rabbit alone". They went their way and Storm instantly started thumping his foot. He ran inside under the pallets/euroboards whatever and continued thumping for a good minute. He then sneaked out of there and remained highly alert for the rest of the day, nullifying my bonding progress of today.... 
But i've started loving him so it doesn't bother me, he's a rabbit after all and it's not his fault he hates dogs by instinct.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 18, 2020)

The bonded pair has grown to like cuddles.


----------



## Popcorn and Pancake (Oct 18, 2020)

#stayingintogether
Popcorn, waking me up for breakfast


----------



## Madelyn L. (Nov 15, 2020)

#stayingtogether love all our buns!!


----------



## Nuage (Nov 18, 2020)

Oreo enjoying the cool! #stayingintogether


----------



## Mei (Nov 19, 2020)

Here's my bun Snowy! He's so precious and loves to flaunt his little bunny booty #stayingintogether


----------



## AVIE (Nov 19, 2020)

@Mei OMGOODNESS! THAT BOOTY!


----------



## Mei (Nov 19, 2020)

AVIE said:


> @Mei OMGOODNESS! THAT BOOTY!


ITS SO DARN CUTE IDC HOW WEIRD IT SOUNDS LOL


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 19, 2020)

Awwww Mei Snowy is adorrable!!


----------



## Mei (Nov 19, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Awwww Mei Snowy is adorrable!!


Thank you so much!!!  Your bunnies are so stinking cute as well


----------



## Penelope01 (Nov 19, 2020)

This is my bunny Stella #stayingintogether


----------

